# 1941 Schwinn B Model w/ Drum brake DETROIT Craigslist anyone get it?



## bobcycles (Oct 24, 2015)

*One of the nicest "estate finds" i've seen in a long time.  A reseller
posted a Maroon and Black 1941 Schwinn Straightbar with both keys for cyclelock springer, front drum brake but unequipped (no tank, light, carrier) model.  Condition was maybe 9 out of 10.   He was asking 750.00 and no shipping, I saw the listing fresh, and tried to get him to take it to a bike shop to ship, he sold it naturally by the end of the day to a local.   Anyone on here get the bike?  It was a one in a million for condition and age.  Post some pix if you were the lucky buyer!  *


----------



## cycletrucker (Oct 24, 2015)

I can help you out if you want me to purchase it and ship it out to you. Let me know. I live in the area.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 25, 2015)

*Thanks but the bike sold the same day to someone local in the area.  Just wondering if it was a Caber.  
The CL listing was removed.  I should have taken some screen shots.  Interesting bike in remarkable condition.*


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 28, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> *Thanks but the bike sold the same day to someone local in the area.  Just wondering if it was a Caber.
> The CL listing was removed.  I should have taken some screen shots.  Interesting bike in remarkable condition.*




Here ya go

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?80991-prewar-schwinn-tall-frame


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 29, 2015)

Jarod24 said:


> Here ya go
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?80991-prewar-schwinn-tall-frame






*WHEW.....Glad I didn't get that bike.  The tall frames BLOW in my opinion.  Geometry looks f'd up.  
Was hard to tell from the Craigs post that the bike was a 20" seat master.   Cool bike as an excellent condition survivor but the frame ......urghh... the frrrraaaaame.*


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 29, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> *WHEW.....Glad I didn't get that bike.  The tall frames BLOW in my opinion.  Geometry looks f'd up.
> Was hard to tell from the Craigs post that the bike was a 20" seat master.   Cool bike as an excellent condition survivor but the frame ......urghh... the frrrraaaaame.*




I agree, it defiantly looks odd.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Nov 1, 2015)

Tall frames are the only one we can ride Bob!


----------

